# Rock Lee as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Feb 17, 2012)

Narancia said:


> This makes me wanna buy this game now.
> 
> That's amazing, I just wish there was something close for rock lee but I doubt it.



Nothing is impossible with the power of youth!

Rock Lee initial version here using the Maxi fighting style and nunchaku, with a first attempt at a Konoha flak jacket using the currently available items and textures that can be incorporated for other characters later. Used the bushiest eyebrows available as well. It looks like some cloth leg warmers can be unlocked as a customization item with sufficient player level progression that may work out better as a design revision over the current leg wraps, but it may require some alternate footwear.

Included a modified version in the last screenshot of Eight Gates Lee.







Update: Finally unlocked all the available equipment in the creation mode. Modified Lee's design here with a proper long sleeve jumpsuit. Using that allowed the removal of the green arm textures, which freed up a couple texture slots to instead use for updating the flak jacket with some front pocket textures. This in turn allowed the removal of the jacket scrolls freeing up a couple special equipment slots, which were used for a geometric solid cylinder conforming to the right leg for the leg bandage, and a geometric solid crescent moon positioned to form a collar for the flak jacket. The updated jacket is probably the closest combination of equipment and textures available to match the design, so I'll likely use it again for some other Konoha chunin or jonin that wear it. Also updated the leg wraps with a striped texture similar to Zabuza's design. The cloth leg warmers that were unlocked ended up being too long, going above the knee and also prevented the use of the sandals, so I ended up keeping the original leg wraps. Also changed the nunchaku to a more straightforward design that became available.








Characters created:


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

That's pretty awesome, that will probably end up being my image of an older Lee.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 17, 2012)

That's really amazing work there, how long does it take to make characters like that?


----------



## Vice (Feb 17, 2012)

I am officially requesting Zabuza.


----------



## David (Feb 17, 2012)

That's incredible.

Please let us know if you manage to make other characters!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 17, 2012)

Vice said:


> I am officially requesting Zabuza.



Definitely this!
Nice work man.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 17, 2012)

Bioness said:


> That's really amazing work there, how long does it take to make characters like that?



To get a decent base version done is probably a couple hours, depending on how closely I can match existing equipment with a character design. Takes a bit longer for working up extra texture placement where something needs to be filled in, for example with Hinata and Neji I ended up using some geometric shapes to create the proper "lines" on their jackets with flat color textures, and here with Lee I placed a wraparound flat green texture for his upper arms since there wasn't a long sleeved version of the one-piece outfit. Also special items like the scrolls in Lee's jacket can be placed on any location but have to be manually adjusted and rotated to conform to the equipment so they don't appear to be floating. 

Working up the proper colors for the design can take a while since there is a color pallette of 20,480 choices for each item, and getting that down is as important as the chosen hairstyle and equipment to get the proper look of the character. I need to get through a decent level of playthrough on the game to get all the possible equipment unlocked also, as there are certain items that work very well for individual designs. There is also the option to change the voice used for the character and I've been trying to match those as much as possible also. Eventually I'm planning on getting some in-game videos posted but have to get into some multiplayer matches to get those recorded.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 17, 2012)

My youth senses are tingling


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 17, 2012)

Vice said:


> I am officially requesting Zabuza.


but there no Guillotine Sword.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 17, 2012)

This is awesome.  I especially like the last two images.  That took some real dedication to accomplish.  I'm going to take a look at the other characters you created.  +Reps.


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 17, 2012)

That is just too cool.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 17, 2012)

That's awesome. *O*
I daresay he looks hawt here. 8D


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 17, 2012)

Any chance of you making Orochimaru?

Note: I have a friend who also has Soul Calibur 5, and he also loves making characters. He's made a great Link and Zelda.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh wow, it really does look like him! Great job!


----------



## Kiss (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, very impressive. pek


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 22, 2012)

The lotus does bloom twice!


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 26, 2012)

Edited first post with updated design.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 26, 2012)

Whose up next? Naruto? Jiraiya? Minato?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 14, 2012)

Rock Lee looks superb 
His Gates version is very very very very very hot btw 
I'm just wondering tho, why no Naruto or Sasuke?


----------

